#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Is listening to music helps you finish a task?

## Ritika

Music have great impact on us. Most of us listen to songs all the time. Sometimes, people listen to music while doing a task to prevent tiredness. In that case, do you listen to songs while doing a task or studying? what kind of music? And which is your favorite song of all time? :Smile:

----------


## Medusa

Yes i have this habit from my age of 13 still now when i have exams or night time studies i always use to listen songs parallel. because songs make me feel fresh. Normally i put a headset and in less volume and read the things if i get bored i increase the volumes. Normally i have 2 playlists one is melodies and another one is fast beat. When i am normal melodies in boring fast beats. For me it's workable nearly 10 years.Not only studies if i am going to do something quickly i listen songs parallel.

----------


## Dhiya

Music helps us to finish my unfavourite tasks. But, Music disturbs me when i am studying. I just use music for relaxing while studying.

----------


## Bhavya

> Music have great impact on us. Most of us listen to songs all the time. Sometimes, people listen to music while doing a task to prevent tiredness. In that case, do you listen to songs while doing a task or studying? what kind of music? And which is your favorite song of all time?


Yeah,I recently discover this,when you listen music you will get isolation from the distractions which will give focus to achieve your task.

----------


## Assassin

> Music have great impact on us. Most of us listen to songs all the time. Sometimes, people listen to music while doing a task to prevent tiredness. In that case, do you listen to songs while doing a task or studying? what kind of music? And which is your favorite song of all time?


Yes it is. When I do Gym, I listen to the motivational songs. It brings me the strength to endure more pain.

----------


## Adiza

> Music have great impact on us. Most of us listen to songs all the time. Sometimes, people listen to music while doing a task to prevent tiredness. In that case, do you listen to songs while doing a task or studying? what kind of music? And which is your favorite song of all time?



Absolutely true in my case. I listen to soft musics while I'm doing my study works, but in a low volume. And some fast beats always push you to do more when you are doing some physical activities like cleaning etc.

----------


## Lorraine

> Music have great impact on us. Most of us listen to songs all the time. Sometimes, people listen to music while doing a task to prevent tiredness. In that case, do you listen to songs while doing a task or studying? what kind of music? And which is your favorite song of all time?



Yes!!! I am really Interested in that. It reduces my stress on focusing on a relevant task. :love:

----------

